

Show HN: Linux server skills for newbies - a new online course - snori74

Actually first launched GREP101.com here at HN almost a year ago as a beta. Now starting For Real in August - with a little discount offer this week
======
mcintyre1994
Is there any way I can see the beta content before signing up? It does sound
useful - and interesting - but I'd really like to see something more than this
landing page before paying anything.

EDIT: I checked the blog to see if there was any old content there, I didn't
find any but I did notice you mentioned the signup discount would be mailed
separately. Maybe I'm a particularly fickle customer, but I didn't even submit
the form before realising that because the copy to me implied I'd be sent to a
payment form.

------
munimkazia
[http://grep101.com](http://grep101.com)

------
shail
If you don't mind, I would be curious to know how many signed up? Want to know
the traction level of such a concept.

------
wyclif
You should probably submit the link.

~~~
snori74
I think most people here will figure it out :-)

~~~
S4M
Is it www.grep101.com ? Because that site is down.

